# Anyone used Estraderm or Estrahexal patches??



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all, 
Has anyone used Estraderm or Estrahexal patches for lining building? How often did you change the patches?

Many thanks Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Shelley,
I used them and changed them every 2 days as instructed by my clinic.  I see you are at Ceram.  Ruth will tell you how often to change them and how many to use.
Good luck,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Shelly

I used Estraderm patches and was told to change them on every third day so different but as Bluebell says, Ruth will advise.

Pen
xx


----------

